# I found a young injured pigeon, with a boil on its wing



## iamshariff1 (Oct 9, 2003)

Dear Pigeon Friends,

I found this young injured pigeon, (About 3 weeks old)in my office building, nobody was doing anything about it, so I took it home, because I dont trust the animal welfare centers. I thought that it had a broken wing, but later realised that it is a boil just around the joint. It is in a lot of pain, and doesnt feed by itself, but the size of the boil is growing, and this is bothering me, there is one more smaller boil on its left wing too. I am very confused, and I dont want the bird to die, Can I open this wound??? please post the solution to this ASAP??????? 

------------------


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you for caring for this pigeon.

It is very likely that it has paratyphoid and will need to be treated with antibiotics . This is a serious illness that will need immediate treatment.

You will have to help it to eat. Soak dog biscuits in water until they are fluffy, gently open its beak and push the biscuit in. Feed until the crop (at the front of the chest) is soft and cushiony. If you don't have dog biscuits then dog food will do. 

See if you can make it drink on its own by placing its beak gently in a dish of water (don't cover the nostrils).

Keep the pigeon warm...if you have a hot water bottle fill it and wrap it in a towel and place the pigeon on it.

The Animal Welfare Board in India 's website is gooid for general information on pigeon care and explains the symptoms and treatment of various illnesses: http://www.awbi.org/pamp11.htm#3 


Cynthia



[This message has been edited by cyro51 (edited October 09, 2003).]


----------



## iamshariff1 (Oct 9, 2003)

Hi Cynthia,

Thanku for ur quick response, the link u gave was very helpfull, but the symptoms look like "Ectoparasites" as given in the website. The link is like an encyclopedia on Pigeons. 

Please correct me if I am wrong, the bird has a lot of insects (Flat, and hard (cannot even be smashed) what are they?). And the boils look like wounds, and the bird does not have symptoms of Paratyphoid. It is pretty active, except for the fact that it does not feed by itself in its box, and I cannot feed it in the open because of hawks and cats.

Can I use the powder used for dogs for ticks on my pigeon, as the one for pigeons is not available....
Thanku again


------------------


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hello & Welcome to Pigeons.com
Thank you so very much for taking the time to care for this sweet pij.

The 'insects' you are referring to are probably 'Pigeon flies'. I have nerver come across any, but have read they are like going up against a Sherman Tank. You can purchase a can of 'Sevin' dust powder at your local garden supply. Cover the pijjie's face so as not to get the dust in it's eyes, mouth, etc., then dust the bird to include under it's wings.

I have found that taking a small towel, placing it around the pijjies back (like a superman cape), holding the ends under the neck, then flipping the towel over it's head, works well. The pij stays quite & you have all the pertinent parts covered. 

You can place the pij on your lap & feed it.
Depending on whether you are left or right handed, place him on your lap, gently open his beak, insert the biscuit in his mouth, making sure you get it 'behind' the tongue.

You will do fine, but don't hesitate to ask questions if you feel the need. There is always someone her to help you along.

Please keep us posted.
Cindy

I was just rereading your post: You state the boils resemble 'wounds'. Like an open wound? If so, let's see what other members suggest as far as using the sevin dust powder. This may not be the best approach if there are open wounds.



[This message has been edited by AZWhitefeather (edited October 09, 2003).]


----------



## iamshariff (Oct 8, 2003)

Dear Friend,

Its not an open wound, but like a boil ( Like Purple), and looks like there is puss inside it, and the size is increasing every day, today is DAY 3, it has doubled. It looks plump, and there is a smaller boil on the other wing.... Please tell me what it is and what should be done???
Thanku


----------



## Fred (May 10, 2003)

This is most probably paratyphoid, a salmonella infection. The only sure way to treat is to use Baytril. There is a strong possiblility this bird will never fly again.
Since salmonella is transmittable to people, you have got to disinfect your hands every time you touch the bird. 
You can't cure this illness on your own. Can you get the bird to a vet in order to start a treatment with this antibioitic?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hello,

As Fred says, boils are a symptom of paratyphoid. This may sound a bit silly, but are you certain that it is a boil and not a bloodsucking insect of some sort? Any chance of a photo?

Cynthia


----------



## iamshariff (Oct 8, 2003)

Dear Friends,

I gave the piggi a warm water bath, and when I had dipped it in water, I could see atleast a dozen insect (flat and hard, they look like flies). Some died, and some started climbing my hand, which I smashed with some effort. Now the bird is a bit active... I will take it to the vet this weekend, as I am very busy, I wish and hope that it is not paratyphoid, and the bird flies freely again....

I too have my doubts, about the insect theory, because there is a small b oil on its beak, and a pimple like thing on its chin.

Thanks


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Lumps on chin and beak sound like pigeon pox. I have bumped up a thread with a good link.

Cynthia


----------



## iamshariff (Oct 8, 2003)

Hi Cynthia,

What is the treatment for Pigeon Pox, what are the do's and Dont's. Because I cannot find a doctor, till tomorrow.....As the vet near my place told me that he does not know what is wrong with the pigeon, he told me it was a wound, and when I asked him why the wound looked different, he had no reply. And to be honest with you, its hard to find a vet who treats pigeons in India, the vets work only on Canines, and cattle. I will take a picture, and mail it to u when I get back home.

[This message has been edited by iamshariff (edited October 10, 2003).]


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello,

Thankyou for your care and concern over this pigeon.

As said earlier you will need to start the bird on Baytril for the paratyphoid. Make sure you wash your hands each time you touch the bird and after caring for it.

There is no known treatment for the pigeon pox. You can get ammoxicillin to treat any secondary infections. Keep the bird off grit while on the ammoxicillin.You can use tea tree oil to dry up the pox lesions, carefully use a cotton swab, and do not get in eye or eak.

Make sure this bird gets a good nutritional seed mix and a good pro-biotic like pro-biocin.It is important to help this bird eat so it can fight off these diseases. Keep this bird in a quiet stress free environment.

Treesa


----------



## iamshariff (Oct 8, 2003)

The birds condition is improoving, slowly but surely. It has started eating on its own. As I cannot let it out in the open, It is left free in my room, with the curtains open. The positive sign is that it is not loosing strength, and drinks a lot of water. The color of its stool was green this morning. Does this mean something???
Thanku for all ur support.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi there,

If it looks like stiff, green "pudding with a lump of whip cream" on it, this indicates a normal poop. Sorry, this sounds gross, but it's the best description I found. If it is liquid, or gassy (bubbles in poop), then there could be disease. You can tell alot about a pigeon by its "poop."

Have you put the bird on Baytril, yet? 
Treesa


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Another thought.....if the bird indeed has paratyphoid and pox, it should be kept in a smaller space,like a cage, to save its energy and because it could be contagious. If it is drinking alot of water throughout the day, it probably is dehydrated, it will need an electrolyte drink, like Pedialyte.

Treesa


----------



## iamshariff (Oct 8, 2003)

Dear All,

Please go to this link, and you can download the pictures of my pigeon including its wounded wing, and its face. Please see this and get back to me, as the vets I went to dont know what it is. 

The link is, the size is about 300KB http://www.shariffs.com/pigeon.zip


----------



## iamshariff (Oct 8, 2003)

Hi All,

Please go to this link for pictures of my pigeon including, its home, wound and face. The link is http://www.shariffs.com/pigeon.zip, and the size is about 300KB


----------



## Fred (May 10, 2003)

I took a look at the pictures. That growth is coming from the joint. I can't tell if it's a paratyphoid boil or something else but it isn't pox. I have no idea why you are not taking this bird to a vet to find out what it is but you aren't going to cure this on your own.


----------



## iamshariff (Oct 8, 2003)

I took the bird to the vet, but they do not take interest (pigeon is not a priority for vets in India, and the vets in Indian cities hardly know anything about birds). People find it funny here. Its hard to explain.... Pigeons are mostly taken care by its owner, and the only medicine used externally is turmeric. 

The wound is not in the joint, it looks like that, but if u see closely it is a lump seperate from the joint. What is the medicine u prescribe, and how do I put it on, please explain the combination, so that I can explain it to the Drugist.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The drug, Baytril, is enrofloxacin and is an animal antibiotic. If you are unable to obtain this, try for Ciprofloxacin, which is the equivalent drug for humans. The dose for either would be 15 mg per kg of weight twice per day.

Terry Whatley


----------

